# Internet Explorer 7



## allindrome (Feb 16, 2005)

Bill Gates on Internet Explorer 7. 
As the guy responsible for IE, I wanted to say a couple of things about it.

First, some basics: weâ€™re committing to deliver a new version of Internet Explorer for Windows XP customers. Betas of IE7 will be available this summer. This new release will build on the work we did in Windows XP SP2 and (among other things) go further to defend users from phishing as well as deceptive or malicious software.

Why? Because we listened to customers, analysts, and business partners. We heard a clear message: â€œYes, XP SP2 makes the situation better. We want more, sooner. We want security on top of the compatibility and extensibility IE gives us, and we want it on XP. Microsoft, show us your commitment.â€? 

I think of todayâ€™s announcement as a clear statement back to our customers: â€œHey, Microsoft heard you. Weâ€™re committing.â€?

Why are we talking about it today? Because our customers and partners have asked us, with increasing urgency, what our plans are. We want to convey our intentions to our customers and partners clearly and in a timely way.

Iâ€™ve gotten questions about the ship date. Yes, we have a date in mind. Iâ€™ll talk about the date after we get feedback from customers and partners. Weâ€™re going to release a beta and listen, then refresh the beta and listen some more. Weâ€™ll ship when the product is ready.

Iâ€™ve also gotten questions about support for Windows 2000. Right now, weâ€™re focused on XP SP2. Weâ€™re actively listening to our major Windows 2000 customers about what they want and comparing that to the engineering and logistical complexity of that work. Thatâ€™s all I can say on that topic.

Please know that the IE team is working hard. Weâ€™re eager to improve and better secure the web experience for the hundreds of millions of IE users around the world. We delivered on our part of XP SP2. We are actively delivering on our part of a great 64-bit Windows client.  We continue to deliver on security updates for customers (across several versions of IE (back to IE 5.01) and Windows). Weâ€™re going to deliver on IE7.


----------



## swatkat (Feb 16, 2005)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=14738


----------



## tuxfan (Feb 17, 2005)

Whatever trumpets M$ may blow about the features and security, one thing is for sure, its softwares are buggy!!  

Yesterday, I gave autoapcher XP to my brother who has a XP notebook. Now to tell you the truth, *the autopatcher itself requires a patch* It didn't run and threw an error on the face :roll:


----------



## goobimama (Feb 17, 2005)

what IE is trying to accomplish, firefox has already done and is far ahead. MS can 'try' to catch up....(not to forget, Opera has also done the same)


--------------
*www.rollaword.com/firefoxsig.jpg


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 23, 2005)

*Internet explorer Preview!!*

See the internet explorer 7's  preview! 

*www.winsupersite.com/reviews/ie7_preview_1.asp

After all it may tabbed brossing after all. 

From: neowin


----------



## allindrome (Mar 4, 2005)

Internet Explorer 7.0, the next version of Microsoft's Web browser, won't just run on Windows XP with Service Pack 2, but will also be available for Windows Server 2003 with Service Pack 1 and Windows XP Professional x64 Edition.


Source: *www.pcworld.com/news/article/0,aid,119866,00.asp


----------



## khattam_ (Mar 4, 2005)

by when will IE 7 be available??
and will it have capabilities such as Tabbed browsing??


----------



## allindrome (Mar 4, 2005)

It's anyone's guess.
I suppose the link given by drgrudge has some speculations.


----------



## lavan_joy (Mar 4, 2005)

They developed the win xp in LINUX-3d style.
Now they may develop the IE in firefox and opera's style and features.


----------



## sms_solver (Mar 4, 2005)

These days I don't use IE6 directly but use Maxthon instead just for tabbed interface

Looking forward to IE7


----------



## navneeth_snr (Mar 4, 2005)

tuxfan said:
			
		

> Whatever trumpets M$ may blow about the features and security, one thing is for sure, its softwares are buggy!!
> 
> Yesterday, I gave autoapcher XP to my brother who has a XP notebook. Now to tell you the truth, *the autopatcher itself requires a patch* It didn't run and threw an error on the face :roll:



Yes man, they say that the latest works in all windows version. But now work in WinMe & Win98, LOL


----------



## svk (Mar 4, 2005)

*img169.exs.cx/img169/2760/invite4sj.jpg


----------



## tuxfan (Mar 5, 2005)

svk, you've got a good sense of humour man


----------



## djmykey (Mar 5, 2005)

tuxfan said:
			
		

> svk, you've got a good sense of humour man



Second That.


----------



## naveenchandran (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## allindrome (Mar 18, 2005)

The first beta of IE 7.0 isn't expected for a few more months. But information on Microsoft's security, standards and interface plans are trickling out now.

Sources say that IE 7.0 â€“ which is code-named "Rincon," they hear â€“ will be a tabbed browser.

IE 7.0 will feature international domain name (IDN) support; transparent Portable Network Graphics (PNG) support, which will allow for the display of overlayed images in the browser; and new functionality that will simplify printing from inside IE 7.0, partner sources said. The new browser also will likely include a built-in news RSS aggregator,no cross-domain scripting and/or scripting access;improved Secure Sockets Layer (SSL) user interface;possible integration between IE 7.0 and Microsoft's Windows anti-spyware service, which currently is still in beta


Source : *www.microsoft-watch.com/article2/0,1995,1776290,00.asp?kc=MWRSS02129TX1K0000535


----------



## LayZ (Mar 30, 2005)

There's no way I'm ging to be Microsoft's beta tester!!


----------



## shivaranjan.b (Sep 6, 2005)

Once i was told that IE7 downloading is illegal....

Now this month's digit dvd carries it, How come it has become legal????


----------



## drgrudge (Sep 7, 2005)

it_waaznt_me said:
			
		

> If you are registered as a Microsoft Beta Tester or if you are an MSDN Subscriber, then its Ok for you to install it .. If you are not .. then its illegal for you to install it .. Digit may have included the software on the Dvd for registered Microsoft Beta testers and Msdn subscribers who are unable to download it ..



Hope that cleared your doubts.


----------



## khattam_ (Sep 7, 2005)

tuxfan said:
			
		

> Whatever trumpets M$ may blow about the features and security, one thing is for sure, its softwares are buggy!!
> 
> Yesterday, I gave autoapcher XP to my brother who has a XP notebook. Now to tell you the truth, *the autopatcher itself requires a patch* It didn't run and threw an error on the face :roll:



i'M NOT A MS Fan...... but autopatcher is not from MS, I guess..........


----------



## rajas700 (Sep 7, 2005)

Yahoo mail dose't support IE7 BETA.Verified.


----------

